# Samsung TV LCD Wont start up and just clicks..??



## carl2591 (Nov 26, 2009)

if you have a Samsung TV LCD that will not start (turn on) or is slow to start or just clicks you might have a power supply problem.

check this forum i found when looking for a fix my self.

http://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=62360&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

its on the LNS4051 model but is true for any lcd model with the same problems of slow to start or not starting at all and just clicking.

pass along to other places you visit as samsung has taken a "we have not heard about the problem" attitude till recently.. 



http://forums.cnet.com/5208-13973_102-0.html?threadID=348057&tag=forum-w;forums06

here is another site talking about the problem as well..


----------

